# wtb: 91 Maxima Manual Speed Sensor



## cwm9 (Mar 2, 2008)

91 Maxima Manual Speed Sensor
zipcode: 96705
contact: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Try posting in the Classifieds...


----------

